# Canadian radio now on Sirius!



## JonEllis (May 9, 2004)

I hadn't used my satellite radio much recently, but on my Christmas drive today I discovered that 5 of the 10 channels added for the Canadian launch are also available in the US! What a nice present to discover that I can now listen to the CBC while driving through the cornfields of Iowa. The channels are now listed on Sirius' US website, so it's no mistake. They are:

93 Bande a part - a Radio-Canada French-language music channel
94 CBC Radio 3 - Canadian indie music
95 Iceberg - Canadian Adult Alternative
137 CBC Radio One (a feed for Sirius, not sure which regional morning show they're using)
138 Premiere Plus (French) a mixture of programming from Première Chaîne and Radio Canada International

I actually requested CBC Radio One in a survey they conducted a while back, and I'm shocked to hear it added!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

It looks like they added Radio Korea on 183.


----------

